# Città del Messico, pronta la legge sulle nozze a tempo



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2011)

*Città del Messico, pronta la legge sulle nozze a tempo*

*Città del Messico, pronta
la legge sulle nozze a tempo*








A Città del Messico, i  consiglieri comunali vogliono aiutare i neosposi ad evitare i problemi  di un eventuale divorzio, concedendo loro una facile via di fuga: i  matrimoni a tempo. In una città dove sono stati legalizzati i matrimoni  tra omosessuali, ora i politici di sinistra presenti in consiglio  comunale hanno proposto - a quanto riporta il Guardian - una riforma del  codice civile, in modo da permettere alle coppie di decidere la durata  del loro impegno, fino all'opzione 'per tutta la vità per i più  tradizionalisti.

Il contratto matrimoniale dovrà avere la durata minima di due anni e  potrà essere rinnovato, naturalmente, se l'unione resterà, come nelle  aspettative, salda e felice. Il contratto includerà anche le clausole  per l'affidamento dei figli e la divisione dei beni nel caso i due sposi  dovessero separarsi. «La proposta è che il contratto semplicemente  finisca, quando il periodo di due anni scade, se la relazione non è  stabile o armoniosa» ha dichiarato Leonel Luna, uno dei firmatari della  proposta.

In questo modo, «non sarai costretto a passare per il tortuoso processo  del divorzio» ha aggiunto Luna, del Partito della rivoluzione  democratica, in maggioranza nel Consiglio formato da 66 membri. Secondo  Luna, la proposta sta guadagnando consensi e potrebbe essere votata  entro la fine dell'anno.

Circa la metà dei matrimoni celebrati a Città del Messico termina con un  divorzio, soprattutto nei primi due anni. Nel resto del Paese, invece,  il tasso dei divorzi è sensibilmente più basso. La Chiesa, già molto  contraria al matrimonio tra omosessuali, consentito alla fine del 2009,  ha criticato la proposta. «Questa riforma è assurda: contraddice la  natura del matrimonio» ha detto Hugo Valdemar, portavoce  dell'arcidiocesi della capitale messicana. «Fa parte di quel teatrino  elettorale cui tende l'assemblea che è irresponsabile e immorale».                                                  


                                                                           30 settembre 2011
http://www.unita.it/mondo/citta-del-messico-pronta-br-la-legge-sulle-nozze-a-tempo-1.337245


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Città del Messico, pronta
> la legge sulle nozze a tempo*
> 
> 
> ...


Detta così non mi sembra affatto una brutta idea...
Tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Detta così non mi sembra affatto una brutta idea...
> Tu che ne pensi?


Forse la cosa migliore sarebbe sposarsi in punto di morte :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse la cosa migliore sarebbe sposarsi in punto di morte :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sienne



Sembra una battuta :mrgreen: invece sono seria 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse la cosa migliore sarebbe sposarsi in punto di morte :mrgreen:


Ho letto e ho sorriso. Poi ho capito cosa intendi e credo tu abbia ragione...


----------



## elena_ (2 Ottobre 2011)

Io non voglio sposarmi.
Sia ben chiaro: voglio stare con il mio uomo, vivere con lui senza precludermi niente, nemmeno di avere figli semmai un giorno dovesse capitare. 
Ma non voglio sposarmi. Perché voglio essere libera di amare senza vincoli. Ti amo perché ti amo. Non perché sono sposata a te.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Io non voglio sposarmi.
> Sia ben chiaro: voglio stare con il mio uomo, vivere con lui senza precludermi niente, nemmeno di avere figli semmai un giorno dovesse capitare.
> Ma non voglio sposarmi. Perché voglio essere libera di amare senza vincoli. Ti amo perché ti amo. Non perché sono sposata a te.


... potremmo andare d'accordo da questo punto di vista


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2011)

Il rito celtico prevedeva già questa cosa.
Nell'Irlanda medioevale infatti, anche se già convertita al cattolicesimo, uomini e donna si sposavano anche col rito tradizionale celtico che prevedeva un periodo di 1 o 2 anni al termine del quale la sposa (notare bene..la sposa e non lo sposo, dato che i matrimoni per la donna li decideva la famiglia) poteva decidere se voleva rinnovare il matrimonio a vita oppure separarsi dal marito.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il rito celtico prevedeva già questa cosa.
> Nell'Irlanda medioevale infatti, anche se già convertita al cattolicesimo, uomini e donna si sposavano anche col rito tradizionale celtico che prevedeva un periodo di 1 o 2 anni al termine del quale la sposa (notare bene..la sposa e non lo sposo, dato che i matrimoni per la donna li decideva la famiglia) poteva decidere se voleva rinnovare il matrimonio a vita oppure separarsi dal marito.
> 
> Buscopann


Una cosa che ho sempre contestato ai religiosi è questa qua...
Mettiamo che tu busco voglia fare il frate francescano.
Step one: vai come laico in un convento per un periodo di prova...
Step due: Vesti l'abito e vivi come novizio senza voti
Tre: Emetti la professione temporanea per un anno
Quattro dopo sei rinnovi, emetti quella perpetua a vita.

Ma se ti stanchi, chiedi la riduzione a stato laicale e sei libero.


----------

